# ollie or not for a 18?0



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

it's definitely easier to start out doing them from a carve off your toes or heel. 180s off an ollie are generally done while buttering which you probably won't get into until you start to master your board control.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I would say it is easier for most to do a 180 from an edge (heel or toes) while riding across the fall line (perpendicular to it). This allows you to maintain speed as you learn how to rotate.

As you progress you can instead work on doing a 180 while parallel with the fall line (pointed down the hill). This is where you would add a setup carve to help pop.

As for adding in ollie's, I tend to prefer to nollie for 180s. It is just easier for me to shift my weight forward as I spin.


----------



## ediway (Aug 7, 2011)

well can't do 180 yet facing down the hill. kind of too fast for me. just learning to do 180 between carve and switching from regular to goofy. and tks for the answer.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends. If the lip of the jump is poppy you don't need to ollie. If the inrun is flat you'll need to, especially if it's onto something. Learn them both ways.


----------



## ediway (Aug 7, 2011)

but this is the last week for snowboarding  

Me who just have learn to do some tricks on on the ground... wanted to practice them more... by next season, i certainly won't remember how to do it.

(just learn how to snowboard last season, and at the beginning of this season, it took me a few runs on the bunny hill to remember how to snowboard  )

can't carve anymore, snow is starting to get too soft and water like.

guess, i should try to hit the beginner park. (also just hit the beginner park last week. before that, was learning on baby park. was easier than it looks if you don't do crazy stuff).

so much new fun things to practice but no more snow  . can't wait for next season...


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I find that it takes me 3-4 trips at the start of the new season to get back up to speed on what I could do by the end of the previous one. The big issue I had this season was hurting myself the first day out which has caused me to be a wuss the rest of the year. But I have landed more over rotated 360's this year then ever before.....now I just need to clean them up and stop being a puss whenever I take them to a bigger jump.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

ediway said:


> but this is the last week for snowboarding
> 
> Me who just have learn to do some tricks on on the ground... wanted to practice them more... by next season, i certainly won't remember how to do it.
> 
> so much new fun things to practice but no more snow  . can't wait for next season...



You can practice your 180s and 360s all summer long in your back yard. Just tape some cardboard (or something equivalent) to the bottom of your board and strap in. Alternatively, you can use some old carpet.

Concentrate on your technique. There are tons of videos out there about this (I like Snowboard Addiction's). I think it helps to use a full length mirror while doing this, so you can assess your technique. I do it in my basement.

You can work on ollies, nollies and presses (a little) as well. Just make sure to put some carpet down.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

...and there is skateboarding

best thing to keep _all_ your skills, makes there be no 'off-season'


----------



## ediway (Aug 7, 2011)

skateboarding is kind of too hard. i tried a few times and can't stay on the skateboard.

and can't do carpet training in the back yard. my parents love their green grass too much. I don't want to take the chance to kill the grass lol.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ediway said:


> skateboarding is kind of too hard. i tried a few times and can't stay on the skateboard.
> 
> and can't do carpet training in the back yard. my parents love their green grass too much. I don't want to take the chance to kill the grass lol.


Realistically you will wear yourself out in 15 or 30 minutes, tops. Throw down some remnant carpet and just roll it up when you're done. Won't hurt the grass one bit.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

ediway said:


> skateboarding is kind of too hard. i tried a few times and can't stay on the skateboard.
> 
> and can't do carpet training in the back yard. my parents love their green grass too much. I don't want to take the chance to kill the grass lol.


Whelp, you sound like a young guy. Don't have to worry about your knees much at that stage. You can throw some old carpet down on the driveway and go for your life.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I used to be a landscaper years ago and did maintenance on some pretty unbelievable properties in Vancouver... trust me when I say you won't hurt the grass, especially if you put some old carpet or something down. Besides, what good is a yard if you can't enjoy it?

Skateboarding will help snowboarding but it's not the same.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

destroy said:


> I used to be a landscaper years ago and did maintenance on some pretty unbelievable properties in Vancouver... trust me when I say you won't hurt the grass, especially if you put some old carpet or something down. *Besides, what good is a yard if you can't enjoy it?*



Ha! Try telling that to my old man.


----------

